
Ask HN: Which is the highest paying degree? - pantheraX
I have just completed schooling. I want to pursue further study. Which is the best roadmap?
======
neurocroc
Computer science is a very rewarding field if you enjoy it.

We made a search engine ([https://learn-anything.xyz/](https://learn-
anything.xyz/)) that I think may be useful for choosing the path with which
you can go to further study.

